# Lionel 1033 Transformer - dead forever?



## Bob B. (Feb 7, 2013)

I acquired a Lionel 90 watt 1033 transformer at a garage sale.
I replaced the power cord and and the circuit breaker tests good.
However, the transformer is still dead: no hum, no power output.
I'm wonder how to test the windings to see if there is a break in them.
The diagram on 542 of the Greenberg's Manual (7th ed.) shows four
main wires to the outer and inner windings. How should I use my meter to
test the windings? Thanks so much for any advice anyone can offer.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

First, connect the meter across the plug of the A.C. cord and measure the resistance. You should get a very low reading; I got 11.7 ohms on mine. If you do not get any reading, then you probably have a bad solder connection where you soldered the power cord to the coil. Check the resistance at the coil terminals and you should get a reading. Make sure you use a solder gun to heat up these connections, as a low wattage iron will not get the connection up to proper temperature. If you still do not get a reading, unsolder the A.C. wire and check that you can see both coil wires in the solder eyelet. Check the resistance again. If no resistance, then there is probably a broken coil wire.

Larry


----------



## Bob B. (Feb 7, 2013)

*1033 Resurrection: Problem Solved*

Larry, thanks to your advice I solved the problem and the transformer is once more producing current. The meter across the plug method you suggested showed infinite resistance across the plug. Thus, you were right, during my replacement of the power cord, one of the coil wires came out of the eyelet and was hanging loose. I didn't see it as it was pushed back under the top structure of the transformer. I put it back in and resoldered the plug wire and everything came back to life. So simple but I couldn't have done it easily without your help.
Thanks!


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Sometimes the simple things get overlooked. Glad you fixed your transformer, now lets get the trains running!

Larry


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Yipee! Another 1033 back in use!

Good job TrainLarry :appl:


----------

